# Cool or Uncool? M Sticker?



## scuby16 (May 15, 2013)

Hello,

I bought my first new BMW 528xi. Love the car. I do have a question though. I wanted to customize it a little with a decal or two. I'm new to this BMW ownership thing... so please tell me.... I have been looking at some of the BMW Motorsports stickers online and like some of the ones that say "Motorsports" or display the M. I know that mine is not an M series, but I think the sticker would look pretty cool on the car. So, with that said... Cool or Uncool?


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

This so reads like a "bait" post. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## scuby16 (May 15, 2013)

Sorry, not familiar with what a bait post is. lol. No, this is an actual question. I knew I'd sound dumb by asking it. My question is whether or not I'd be shunned by other BMW owners if I had an M sticker on mine. For instance, I had a maxima years back with Nismo stickers but not a single Nismo part in it. I just thought the stickers were cool. Sorry for sounding dumb on this.


----------



## Mr.750 (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't claim it as something its not.. Ask it in any M forum and I am sure they would hate that idea.. I don't really see a point when the people who know what M is will be able to tell its fake, and the people who don't know what M is won't care at all..


----------



## scuby16 (May 15, 2013)

I understand what you are saying, but I was seeing this more like the guy who puts a K and N air filter sticker on the window of his truck because he has one in it. I guess I have to buy a motorsports part and put in it? lol


----------



## SyCK (Mar 14, 2013)

Dude, it's your car. Mod/build/sticker it the way you want and don't worry about wtf other people think. You're supposed to build your car to make you happy, not others.


----------



## stonex1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Have a pic of your car?

You have X drive, an xdrive sticker might look cool.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree he should do whatever he wants, but he is specifcially asking if it is a "cool" thing to do. Around here, the answer would be -- No, not cool.

The "M" logo has a specific meaning and refers to specific models. Adding such a logo to your car would be deemed by most around here to make you a "poser."

(Not going to get into the whole M-sport versus M debate since its not really relevant).

Maybe just get an M logo keychain and call it good?


----------



## tcbaklash (May 6, 2013)

Feel free to do what you want.

But putting an ///M badge on a car that is not an "M" is like putting a "V-Tec" sticker on a regular Honda Civic, or putting an F-350 badge on an F-150. It's really, really lame unless you're purposely trying to be silly.

Speaking of which, there is a company that does custom BMW-esque badges and you can take off your 528xi badge and replace it with the nickname for your car or whatever. Just don't make a fake DINAN badge, that's even worse than slapping on an ///M badge.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

tcbaklash said:


> Just don't make a fake DINAN badge, that's even worse than slapping on an ///M badge.


Unless your name is Dinan! :rofl:


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

DDGator said:


> The "M" logo has a specific meaning and refers to specific models. Adding such a logo to your car would be deemed by most around here to make you a *"poseur"*.


Fixed. And to the OP, not cool.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

SD Z4MR said:


> Fixed.


In my defense, I believe that "poser" is an acceptable spelling.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=poser


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

DDGator said:


> In my defense, I believe that "poser" is an acceptable spelling.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=poser


Is your standard in life to be "acceptable"? Strive for perfection!


----------



## williakz (Apr 14, 2013)

"M" badges? Help yourself! Plaster them all over your car - BMW does! I count at least 8 of them on the decidedly NON-"M" Z4. One on steering wheel, on on dead pedal, one on each door sill, one on each wheel = eight! So have fun sticking them on. You're in good company.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

I say go for it.

I have an ///M-Badge on my 750 and a vanity plate to match


----------



## e46chick (May 25, 2013)

I drive an M3 ... to me it wouldn't be bad.. at least its a BMW your driving.. but.. it'd be different if you'd put the m logo on the rear.. like the actual logo.. but a decal.. on the window.. not too bad.. just not a windshield banner.. good luck.. Congrats on your new BMW 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## e46chick (May 25, 2013)

captainaudio said:


> I say go for it.
> 
> I have an ///M-Badge on my 750 and a vanity plate to match


Sent from my SCH-I535 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Dylan Russian (May 27, 2013)

Don't be an m poser. I think it would be cool if you put flashy chrome rims on it. Also, I saw a thread about LED lights around the license plate. It looked really cool and the guy said they were only 8 bucks. I can't remember where that thread is, but it's something that you might want to consider.


----------



## e46chick (May 25, 2013)

Its your car you can do whatever you want with it.. as long as you like it.. its all that matters.. my other car is a 97 VW golf 5spd.. and I used pink duck tape to decorate my car.. ill post a pic.. butility I liked it & didn't care what others thought. To me its not being a poser.. its what you want to do with YOUR car.. not anyone else's .. just saying do your thing.. 
heres a pic of my VW 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

e46chick said:


> just saying do your thing..


Agree with you -- but the question is -- "is it cool?" He is asking for the approval of others on the board. I don't think M-anything is cool if you don't have an M-car or at least a Sport line with some M-parts.

I think that anytime you put a badge on your car that might seem to indicate it is something better than it is -- you open yourself up to "poser" criticism.


----------



## e46chick (May 25, 2013)

I got two bimmerfest stickers on my car.. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## gmnmsclM540i (Apr 11, 2010)

Q. Senna said:


> To show your support and enthusiasm for a website you frequently visit and have learned a lot from. If you're not to that point yet, then don't buy one. Simple.


+1000

Sent from my DROID RAZR using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Q. Senna said:


> To show your support and enthusiasm for a website you frequently visit and have learned a lot from. If you're not to that point yet, then don't buy one. Simple.


Right on.

Bimmerfest.com would be the only sticker on my car.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Teemo Panda (Dec 10, 2011)

jbonly21 said:


> Just do this.
> View attachment 379232
> 
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I been looking for this lol. Where can i get one ?


----------



## gmnmsclM540i (Apr 11, 2010)

kamigawa120 said:


> I been looking for this lol. Where can i get one ?


Yeah, anyone know?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Amyles (May 28, 2013)

*sticker?*

What if your car has an M package but not really an M series?Is that acceptable?


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

Amyles said:


> What if your car has an M package but not really an M series?Is that acceptable?


Nope. Only Ms allowed on a car are the ones that came factory.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## gmnmsclM540i (Apr 11, 2010)

Amyles said:


> What if your car has an M package but not really an M series?Is that acceptable?


How many you got on yours? Its okay we wont tell:sly:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using BimmerApp mobile app


----------

